# SSS Attesa transmission



## Grazehell (Apr 24, 2003)

I just wanted to how much of an after market is there for the U13 SSS attesa transmission because I heard they were weak and would like to have upgrade options if I decided to buy and build up one.
It would also seem that I find these babies in mostly auto I just wanted to know if an auto to manual is feasable?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

a tranny swap is not that hard to do if you have a good donor. youll have to install the manual style bracket that has the clutch pedal linkage attached to it.... here, try this thread, this guy is doing the auto to manual swap and has included pics as well...
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=93767
go ahead and join the site while youre there too, youll be happy you did.


----------

